# Swivel seat for Bessicarr E460?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi,

Can you tell me if it is a viable and worthwhile option to fit a swivel to the passenger seat of a Bessicar E460, 2007/08 model?

How much would it raise the seat level?
Are there any safety issues to consider?
What make should I go for?

Many thanks


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Hezbez!

I fitted a swivel to our previous motorhome and would have no hesitation in doing it again if the need arose.

*Issues:*

The swivel adds around 1.5 to 2 inches to the height of the seat. Often this leaves the passenger's legs dangling, so a foot rest might be needed!

The extra height might make it uncomfortable for the passenger to see out of the wiper-swept area of the windscreen. Not nice on a filthy wet day!

It is critical to use HIGH TENSILE bolts, studs, nuts... The right swivel will be _*Crash tested and compliant with T.U.V. test approvals. *_

There is a huge advantage to fitting a swivel, in that the MH suddenly has an extra ARMCHAIR. I assume your seat has arms?

http://www.outdoorbits.com/fasp-seat-swivels-p-95.html
http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/seat-swivels-fiat-c-25_141.html
http://www.thevanshop.com/page1htm.htm
http://www.premierworldofoutdoors.com/product_details.asp?prod=396

Do it right! Stay well.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> Can you tell me if it is a viable and worthwhile option to fit a swivel to the passenger seat of a Bessicar E460, 2007/08 model?


Best thing I've fitted to our Burstner - gives an extra seat to lounge in and the best seat in the van.

No safety issue.

Fitting was not completely plain sailing, the seats are heavy and a bit of grinding was needed.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me if it is a viable and worthwhile option to fit a swivel to the passenger seat of a Bessicar E460, 2007/08 model?
> 
> ...


Hezbez,
Seat swivels will raise the seat height by approxiately 25/30mm.

I would only advise though that this is fitted by a Fiat dealer as this needs to be the approved swivel. The fitting involves disconnecting the seat belt pretentioners for which there is a process and sequence to follow. 
We do not fit swivels at Swift all ours are fitted by Fiat,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Seat Swivel Base*

Cant' quite understand your drift Andy. The Safety Bely Tensioner is on the door pillar not the seat. What is on the seat is the belt socket. This has sometimes to be remounted on the seat swivel as apposed to on the base.

I have fitted one from scratch into a Peugeot / Fiat and removed them from my current vehicle on occasion.

Steve


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We fitted them to both driver and passenger seats on our Pilote. Got over the raised seat problem by cutting down the seat mounts. This is not a difficult thing on most vehicles though I don't know about Bessacar. Any competent vehicle engineer should be able to do this on almost any vehicle without breaking the budget  
The trick which allowed us to bring the driver's seat into play was to fit a removable steering wheel boss. Again not hard to do but be aware that to be legal it must be one that locks into place with a key not the type used by racing folk. :roll: 
Result, whole cab area becomes lounging area :lol: :lol: 
Patrick


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve and all!

Andy said: _*"The fitting involves disconnecting the seat belt pretentioners for which there is a process and sequence to follow."*_

Could Andy at Swift be referring to the explosive device that goes off in the event of a frontal smash and instantly tightens the belts?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Underneath the seat is the seat belt pretensioner electrical connections which have to be disconnected before the seat can be removed. There is a Fiat process for reverifying and testing the connections after this is done by Fiat personell.
Andy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Steve and all!
> 
> Andy said: _*"The fitting involves disconnecting the seat belt pretentioners for which there is a process and sequence to follow."*_
> 
> Could Andy at Swift be referring to the explosive device that goes off in the event of a frontal smash and instantly tightens the belts?


An explosive device in my seat would definitely instinctively tighten something!!!!!! 8O :lol: :lol:

SDA


----------

